# Skoda Octavia 2010 1.9 TDI BXE @ 177/397 Stage2



## Tozi (Sep 1, 2014)

Skoda Octavia 2010 1.9 TDI BXE @ 177/397 Stage2
Changed only: 
- VR6 clutch, single-mas flywheel 
- Turbo hybrid p&p 
The rest of the standard. 
I think the cheapest mod in relation to the obtained effects. Probably fits p&p to all engines with straight exhaust channels (such BXE, BMM or ARL). From what I know it is also possible to mount the engine with diagonal channels such as. BKD, BMN.


----------



## George skoda driver (May 7, 2013)

That's a nice power gain :thumbup: and lots of torque . can you post a picture of the car here so that we all can see it. keep up the good work on that car :beer:


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Wish my dad's TDI had that much power.  Does it smoke nicely?


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2014)

How i want to post a wanted ad in the MKIII classified


----------



## Tozi (Sep 1, 2014)

racerpoet said:


> Wish my dad's TDI had that much power.  Does it smoke nicely?


On hot days, a bit, but on cold nearly visible.


----------

